# Hunting in ALberta



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey everyone....well I made the move from Minnesota to Alberta....and now I need some info on where to hunt......I live in Leduc which is minutes from Edmonton...if there is anyone on the forum from Alberta that could give me some info or direct me to a website that would be awesome...I've already checked out the Alberta provincial hunting regs website but I am looking more for something like MN had that showed you the WMA areas and where you could hunt.....I rifle hunt and I also am an archer (both compound and crossbow)....so again if there is anyone on these forums from alberta that could give me some tips as to where good hunting is in my area that would be most appreciated....Thanks a bunch


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I have hunted alberta several time, in the Red deer area, as well a cloce to calgery, and edmonton, it seems like there are tons of great hunting all over that area, all i would do is ask local land owners for permision, and then scout scout scout!!
I don't live in alberta, but PA, but driven all over the place while I was there several times, and seen big bucks every where!!


----------



## DaBears (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/

Great forum for Alberta - good luck

I live 3 hours from you (north west) and this area is for the most part not privately owned and free for the taking.


----------

